# Heroes TV Show



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

*This is a spoiler from Season 3 and 4 so don't read if you plan to watch these episodes. *

There was a part at the end that had to do with DP. It was Nathan Petrilli who was killed by Sylar. The mother of Nathan with the help of Matt Parkman and his telepathy powers, made Sylar believe that he was really Nathan, his memories were of Nathan and he no longer remembered being Sylar. He already possessed the power of shape shifting and Mark Parkman convinced his mind to believe he was Nathan so he turned into Nathan. But after a few weeks, Nathan (really Sylar) felt like his body was not of his own and neither his memories, he felt like something was missing or wrong with him, the lost of identity and he felt numb.

BTW, just these few episodes has more to do with DP than that lame ass Numb movie, which if you haven't watched, don't bother, it's a waste of time.


----------

